# West Coast Haunters Convention 2013



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

WCHC ANNOUNCES ITS 2013 SPEAKER LINE-UP!

Behind everything that goes into the West Coast Haunters Convention, there is a desire to give back. From the extensive educational seminars it offers to the array of vendors sharing their ideas, products and advice on how to build your biggest and best haunted attraction, this convention delivers!

The WCHC is a non-profit organization and all of the proceeds from the convention and its events go to support teachers and other professionals that work with deaf, hard-of-hearing and autistic students throughout the Northwest.

In that spirit of giving back, we are thrilled and honored to have three of the most innovative and successful haunters in haunt history volunteer their time and efforts to help build our convention and contribute to our cause.

Cydney Neil, producer of the legendary Rocky Point Haunted House, will be this year’s keynote speaker.

Scott Simmons, creative Director of The ScareHouse, Pittsburgh’s Ultimate Haunted House will be a new guest speaker, and we are excited to welcome back Mike Krausert, Director of Operations for Nightmare New England.

Cydney, Scott and Mike will be attending all the events, presenting valuable seminars and conducting private consultations all weekend long!

Come learn from the best at the west coast’s fastest growing haunted attraction convention!

Hurry and register on line now and you could be one of six lucky winners of a private consultation with one of our guests speakers.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Haunt tour tickets are now available. Thursday night will be a pre-show tour of The Nightmare Factory. Ed Roberts will talk about the changes since Extreme Makeover Home Edition redid the haunt in 2011.

Friday night will be a tour of Four Horsemen. There are also a few rooms left on the "possessed" 13th floor, and the auction for room 666 is underway.

See you there.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

The WCHC has put together one amazing line up of classes this year!

You can see the revised schedule online at http://www.westcoasthauntersconventi.../schedule.html

Most of these classes are included in the price of the show pass, whether it's a one day or three day pass.

There are currently three up charge classes, each have limited space so once they fill, that's that!

Help us keep the show going strong and tell your fellow haunters, Halloween fans, or curious onlookers about the WCHC!


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

The West Coast Haunters Convention is just two months away. I must say that this years show has raised the bar to a whole new level.

From our amazing Keynote, Cydney Neil, to our two guest speakers, Mike Krausert and Scott Simmons, to our truly amazing workshop and class line up, with over 40 classes included in the price of the show.

We have a great space set aside just for home haunters, a tradeshow, two haunt tours, a hearse rally, and a Sunday night B movie and PJ party.

Saturday night we are celebrating with our second annual charity costume ball, held in the Lloyd Ballroom at the DoubleTree hotel.

Come see why the WCHC is so highly recommended by those who have attended in the past and help us support our charity while you are at it. The WCHC is itself a 501(c)(3) that support both teacher and professionals that work with Deaf and or Autistic students.

For more information about the show and to get you tickets, or to become a vendor or sponsor go to www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

The WCHC is proud to announce that Alex Hansen will be joining us as an instructor this year.

He will be teaching several classes at this years show as a part of our makeup track!

For all the details for the 2013 show go to http://www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com/


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Are you brave enough to stay in room 666? Mike "Tattoo" Krausert from Nightmare New England is. He is the current high bidder to stay in this room. Do you want to save his soul? Try and outbid him.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Only a few room upgrades left for the 13th floor... Be one of the unlucky few that get the WCHC special treatment and help benefit the WCHC charity fund in doing so.

Make your room reservations today, the go here - to purchase the upgrade!

http://www.westcoasthauntersconventi...3th-floor.html


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Yet another world class makeup artist has come on board for the WCHC this year -

Pashur:

Pashur helped pave the way for the modern body paint industry with his first image, a pregnant cyborg incubating a cyborg baby fondly named “MotherBoard”. Since then Pashur has been instrumental in the mainstream inclusion of body painting in current media. Known throughout the world for his incredible talent, and known as the “Picasso of Body Painting”, Pashur continues to create unique works of body art and inspire artists around the globe, and his influence can be seen throughout the industry. He now resides in Los Angeles, CA.

Past Projects and Clients Have Included: Playboy, Spike TV Video Game Awards, Comedy Central’s The Roast of Charlie Sheen Pre-Show, Nickelback, Eve 6, Walmart, Wrangler, Brooks & Dunn, Toyota, Prius and Animal Planet to name just a few.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Haunters we want you to tell us what questions you would ask Cyndey Neil if you had the opportunity.

She is going to be hosting a question and answer session at this years WCHC, it will be a moderated class at the end of the day on Saturday June 1st.

Then on Sunday June 2nd Cydney, Mike and Scott will offer a panel offering three different views on haunting!

If you haven't made plans to attend this years show yet, what on earth are you waiting for?


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

The WCHC is thrilled to announce that Face/off contestant and west coast resident Alam Park will be speaking and attending this years West Coast Haunters Convention.

We will keep you posted as to when she will be speaking, plus she will have a booth on the tradeshow floor for meet and great times.

Just one more reason to attend the West Coast Haunters Convention!


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

There are only 21 days left to get the WCHC rate at the DoubleTree Hotel!

We still have rooms left in our block, but you need to make your reservation NOW!

Our rates are good from may 28th to June 5th, if for some reason the reservation person you are dealing with is unaware of our rates, go ahead, make your reservations and then let us know you need our help and we WILL get you taken care of.

Deluxe rooms, either double queen or single king are normally $250 a night, our rate - $109, plus tax.

A standard room is $99, normally $150.

Stay with us at the convention hotel and help us keep the WCHC going for years to come.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

The West Coast Haunters Convention is fast approaching have you made your room reservations? If not, you only have 17 days left to get our convention rates. On May fourth the rates will go up!

This year we raised the bar for the WCHC yet again, here's what's in store for you at this years show:

Forty plus hours of classes, seminars, and make and takes.
Keynote - Cydney Neil from the legendary Rocky Point House.
Guest Speakers - Scott Simons and Mike Krausert.
Alam Park from face off
World premier of 'Home Haunters" documentary.
Charity Costume Ball.
World class makeup and body artists - Alex Hansen, Claire Brooksbank, Pashur, Christina Kortum, Loretta Kava, Gina Niemi, Lacey Bailey.
Two haunt tours
Hearse rally
Tradeshow
Home Haunters Headquarters
Sunday night B movie night

All this and so much more at the fourth annual West Coast Haunters Convention, May 31 - June 2nd.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Let's take a look at the first full day of the 2013 West Coast Haunters Convention-
All of this and two more days jam packed with haunting goodness awaits you at this years show!

9:00 - 10:00

Keynote - Cydney Neil
The Heart of Haunting

10:00 AM

Trade show opens

11:00 - 12:00

Tech - Low light haunt photography
Dennis Griesser

Business - Actor Management for haunts
Dana Martin

Makeup - Matt Huntley

Design - Scenic painting demonstration
Drew Pierce

Tech - The difference between fog fluids
Scott 'tater' Lynd

12:00 - 4:00

Dutch Birhary
3D painting class - scenic design
$125.00

1:00 - 2:00

Tech - Laser Vortex how to
Shawn Morse

Business - The Business of Haunts
Scott Kollig

Makeup - Disturbing Designs from the Haunted Asylum
Pashur

Design - Effective Room Design
Leonard Pickel

3:00 - 4:00

Tech - Foam Carving
Laura Neeley

Business - Special needs means special skills - tapping into a wealth of knowledge.
Jeannie Peck

Makeup - Silicone VS Gel
Loretta Kava

Design - Video projection for your haunt
Davis Graveyard

5:00

Tradeshow closes

6:00

Buses load for haunt tour.
Four Horsemen!


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's your Sunday WCHC update:

There are five 13th floor upgrades.

Room 666 is still up for grabs too.

We will have class descriptions online this week. (If you are teaching a class and have not sent us your information, please do so today)

Be sure to sign up for your haunt tours seats are going fast!


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Just 10 days left before our room rates will go up!

Make your wchc reservations today. Remember, you don't have to pay until you check out.

If the hotel tells you we don't have rooms left or the kind you want, go ahead and reserve a room, then contact me at [email protected] and I can take care of it for you. Sometimes your call goes to a central booking office and they may not have all our information.

One other item of note, staying at the doubletree helps us keep the cost of the wchc affordable for everyone.

I am super excited about this years show, can't wait to see you all!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Mind if I add a small event to the scheule on Saturday night? Wedding for Savagehaunter (Brian) and I (Hannah) June 1st before the ball. Round about 8:45. Many thanks to the WCHC board for encouraging us and loaning us the space a smidge early to be apart of and bring our halloween family.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats, Brian and Hannah!
Best wishes.


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you know...

This years WCHC features some of the industries top names as speakers?

Not only do we have we of the most sought after keynotes and two amazing guest speakers, but our lineup of classes and workshops this year raises the bar even higher and get this, for only $40 you can attend as many of these classes as you want / can!

PLUS we are offering an awesome lineup of workshops that have an extra fee, but with this comes a once in a lifetime hands on experience with some of the haunt worlds finest!

We look forward to seeing you at the WCHC


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

Starting today, our Did You Know campaign will feature some fun facts about our Key Note Speaker, Cydney Neil and Guest Speakers, Scott Simmons and Mike Krausert! Watch for them and join us and them at the upcoming WCHC!!

Did You Know...

...that Cydney’s father got the name “Rocky Point” from a beautiful bay while visiting Australia. He later named his landmark restaurant, completed in 1965 in Ogden, Utah, the Rocky Point Restaurant. After a devastating fire, the building sat vacant for years, gathering rumors that it was haunted. In 1979. Cydney’s brother, Neil, thought it would be fun to start a haunted house in the building. He did and named it the Rocky Point Haunted House. Cydney took over the haunt in 1986, opened a second haunt in Salt Lake in1991 and sold the Ogden show in 2000. Both her father and brother worked with her until she closed the Rocky Point Haunted House for good in 2007.

Come learn more about Rocky Point's haunted history from Cydney Neil at the WCHC, beginning May 30th


----------



## E5tmily (May 12, 2013)

He is the current high bidder to stay in this room. Do you want to save his soul? Try and outbid him.


----------

